# why no rear LED tail lights on the Q7?



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I was just looking at ours here in the showroom and the rear lights look like they are LED but upon closer inspection they are typical bulb style.
Audi is at the forefront of pushing LED technology into production cars but the Q7 doesnt have them anywhere. ?????


----------

